# What's Your Opinion?



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

that's a nice one and I don't think the price is unreasonable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dances with Horses (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't think the price was unreasonable either, but I wanted to make sure since the last trailer we used was being borrowed from a friend. She was loosing her farm and told us that we could borrow it for a small fee.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

They would take less as the economy is poor and the dealer will have 2011s waiting to roll in.


----------



## Dances with Horses (Feb 25, 2011)

That would make sense. The maximum we can pay at the moment is $10,000 so it'd be even better if we could get this dealer to accept less.


----------

